# Bible Pages Turning Up--What Can I Do?



## Zach (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently bought a Cambridge ESV Clarion Reference Bible and I love it. The only negative aspect is the fact that the pages keep turning up (sometimes so much so the the page rolls into itself). I keep flattening the pages but it keeps on happening. It can be quite annoying. I've attached a photo of what is happening and I would appreciate any of your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the NASB Clarion and it does the same thing.. It doesn't curl completely over on itself, but the pages do tend to do that if left open for a length of time. If I recall correctly, it's something that happens with most all fine Bible paper, as each leaf is very thin and was run through a high tension printing machine. So, now that it's out and able to flex a little, it's just the pages settling. They should stop doing that after a few months. I could be wrong though, but I think my Cambridge Pitt Minion did the same thing when I first got it a few years back.


----------



## Zach (Nov 5, 2012)

Jeff Burns said:


> I have the NASB Clarion and it does the same thing.. It doesn't curl completely over on itself, but the pages do tend to do that if left open for a length of time. If I recall correctly, it's something that happens with most all fine Bible paper, as each leaf is very thin and was run through a high tension printing machine. So, now that it's out and able to flex a little, it's just the pages settling. They should stop doing that after a few months. I could be wrong though, but I think my Cambridge Pitt Minion did the same thing when I first got it a few years back.



Interesting. Thanks, Jeff. I was given a Pitt Minion and I don't remember it doing that. Hopefully things will settle after awhile.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2012)

Evidently this is common as I've seen this complaint on the Evangelical Bible Facebook page, particularly with regard to the ESV Clarion. Most of them say the NASB Clarion is better with regard to quality, with some saying they don't have the page curling problem. (I think the line matching in the NASB is said to be better too.) Hopefully the curling will stop! I'm thinking of getting the Clarion in the KJV and maybe NKJV when it eventually comes out. I haven't heard these complaints about the KJV. Perhaps it has something to do with particular print runs or whatever the applicable term would be.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2012)

It's a secret plot to get you to buy a new Bible!


----------

